# Trolley jack lifting capacity.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 2 tonne trolley jack and the MH weighs in at 5 tonne.

Could I use the 2 tonne jack just to lift ONE front wheel off the ground (maybe remove wheel) so I can get a looksee at the suspension strut?

Failing that, I have an 8 tonne bottle jack but would rather use the trolley jack.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It should be good for one wheel.

We have a similar arrangement, 2.5 tonne trolley and 6tonne and 10tonne bottle jacks. The Mercedes goes 4000kg completely empty and 5990kg fully loaded.

We have 4 railway sleepers cut up into block for when we do the floor removal, that will take us up by 12", but we have to be careful as we are on a sloping front.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Peter, looking good then :wink2:.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes by all means use a 2 ton jack for one wheel only, but do put either the bottle jack or a axle stand under as well.While on the subject, anyone got or used those inflatable lifts.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Cabby, two axle stands at the ready.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> While on the subject, anyone got or used those inflatable lifts.
> 
> cabby


Yes, I've got one of the exhaust powered ones cabby (if that's the type you mean), what did you want to know?

PS: 2 ton trolley jack on one corner - no problem, done it many times - just be sure to use an axle stand etc.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi gaspode, just if they are as good as sliced bread, how long have you had it have you used it and your opinion of them please.


cabby

Oh yes how small does it compact down to.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

cabby said:


> Hi gaspode, just if they are as good as sliced bread, how long have you had it have you used it and your opinion of them please.
> 
> cabby
> 
> Oh yes how small does it compact down to.


I used to have one when we had a caravan. I used it a couple of times with great success, the main reason I had it was that it wasn't necessary to find a jacking point due to the load being spread over an approx 2' dia. soft surface. It vanished during the years we had an RV. I've bought another now, a Draper, the main reason being it's light. about 2/3 kg, the bag is about the size of a large ladies HANDbag, and most importantly if I ever get stuck in soft ground I can use it to raise a wheel and put my b***d trays underneath.

Malcolm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Hi gaspode, just if they are as good as sliced bread, how long have you had it have you used it and your opinion of them please.
> 
> cabby
> 
> Oh yes how small does it compact down to.


I wouldn't describe them as quite "sliced bread" status but they are useful.
We've had this one for quite a few years now, it's a 3 tonne one but I reckon would struggle to lift more than around 2 tonne. Quite sufficient for the corner of a M/H though. They aren't that easy to use, you need to be able to crawl underneath and get them in the right place, also they need a very firm hand to hold them onto the exhaust when inflating. They raise quickly but don't sustain the load safely for very long, you'd need to pre-loosten the wheel and be ready with the replacement (or use blocks to steady the van).
Having said that, they raise a corner of the van in seconds with little effort, virtually no ground clearance required - and on soft ground.
I've only used ours once in anger, that was last year in France when a German M/H got stuck up to the front axles in soft sand. It raised the wheels enough to get some packing underneath and would probably have got the van out OK if it wasn't for the German driver having no concept of "going easy" on the accelerator. As it was we shifted it eventually with the jack, a tow rope and a white van.

As for size - ours would pack down into a largish plastic carrier bag, size depends on the thickness of the material used (better ones are thicker) and length of exhaust hose carried.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I've only used ours once in anger, that was last year in France when a German M/H got stuck up to the front axles in soft sand. It raised the wheels enough to get some packing underneath and would probably have got the van out OK if it wasn't for the German driver having no concept of "going easy" on the accelerator. *As it was we shifted it eventually with the jack, a tow rope and a white van.*


and don't forget those large white stones so expertly placed behind the wheels.:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Trolley jacks cost considerably less than the lifting bags!!

Cheapest I could find on fleabay is ninety quid.

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Trolley jacks cost considerably less than the lifting bags!!
> 
> Cheapest I could find on fleabay is ninety quid.
> 
> Andy


I wouldn't want to upset you by telling you how much I paid for mine. :wink2:

If I had to pay anywhere near £90 I'd be getting the O/H to lift the M/H up whilst I piled some bricks up under the axle. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmm, lifted a wheel twice with a small trolley jack - third time seal burst !


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is a 2 ton, about £80, from Costco and very similar to the equivalent snap on tools one. Although I do use it to lift one corner of my van I get the feeling that it is on its limit and I do have to use a lot more effort to pump than the bigger commercial ones that I have used. I'd be happier with a 3 ton one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I used to carry a small 3ton trolley jack, it was not much bigger than those 2ton ones.

cabby


----------

